# Miniature V8 motor that runs.



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

This is Bad to the bone. A small V8 that runs. Listen to the lope of the motor it must have a heft cam in it. Ok picture this a small chrome molly tube frame with a nascar body and this motor in it. Man now that would be fun.

Give it time to load it takes awhile.

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=88192EB9-B79C-4377-8ADD-2743E1D136A9&p=0

Larry

This link is better it has many videos of these Motors.

http://www.nvbackflow.com/inprogress/mpegs.htm

Bay area Modelers club

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/BAEMclub.htm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh man. If I only had the money. Those things are freeking sweet!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

That is major sweet!! Where is my old go-kart?!?! LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

how many horse power do they have?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I know biff is gettin one. lol...


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

holy ****.....when i when the lottery........

ya wanna see something even cooler? check out this link, then click the link to view the movie of a seriously cool 1/4 scale '23 t-bucket with one of those motors in it.

http://www.conleyprecision.com/online_videos.htm


----------

